# Is the Big Collapse Around the Corner?



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

https://www.marketwatch.com/story/q...mpares-the-us-to-a-banana-republic-2019-10-28

'When this thing implodes, we are all screwed. On a global scale, we have never before created such a magnificent bubble. These central bankers are clueless, and they have proven that beyond a doubt. All they can do is to try to keep the bubble going.'

Are we months away from being wiped out?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I am of the mind that we are ALWAYS 3 months out from impending doom.
Sometimes we correct the ship by a month, sometimes by a minute, but the correction happens.
How long this will hold out is anyone's guess, but far too many have far too much at stake to let it get out of hand too quickly.

This is the United States of America. We hold the world on our shoulders. When the burst happens... and it will happen... we won't be the only ones to take it on the chin.
All the more reason for other countries to do what they can to ease the pain... *cough* CHINA *cough*
They think they'll win this trade war, but they lose no matter the outcome. It would behoove them to lick their wounds and give in now, or it will be so much worse later.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The Boom Turns Into A Bust - Here are 14 Signs That The U.S. Economy Is Steadily Weakening

Some of the points can be explained, but some of those 14 signs indicate bad times. This one, for instance: https://wolfstreet.com/2019/10/14/t...ut-americans-are-buying-stuff-and-that-helps/


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Somedays I think it's 23:59:59 and midnight the balloon pops! Most of us here should be pretty well prepared
and much better off than most folks who haven't done diddly for that day! Stay tuned as I agree something is coming and likely soon!


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

I research and analyze the collapse related news daily and post the most relevant articles on my free news blog: Resetus.us

It is too close and impossible to call it. It is as if a drunk couple is heading home from a bar and the driver wants to go one way and the passenger is pulling on the wheel to go another way. You are in the back seat and do not know from second to second which way to brace for the impending accident.

It appears Trump wants to keep the economy pumped up to calm the folks while he tries to work out the collapse and mitigate damages. It also appears the Elite could at any time collapse it all at any moment. Just when you read a hint of the collapse from interpreting the news and statistics it all appears to get saved or prolonged.

All one can do is be mentally braced for whatever happens (either way) and have solace that your family is somewhat prepared. Other than that, keep telling yourself that it's "only a game that you cannot lose at." Best of luck to us all.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm just of the opinion that as long as there is big talk, . . . and big belief that the recession is hitting, . . . then it will hit.

Fact is, . . . replace the word with DEPRESSION, . . . talk about it long enough, . . . you'll cause it to happen.

This whole economy slowdown is fake news, . . . generated by the left, . . . patted on the butt by the bankers, lawyers, and investment vultures who will make millions by it coming to pass, . . . and promoted by every butt wipe in the US who wants Trump out of office.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I personally believe the "elites" will do everything possible to mess with the economy in hopes of keeping Trump from being re-elected.

Yes, I think it's that big of a deal to the NWO and if it affects billions of people...so be it; it was for the greater good in their eyes.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Lets get on with it. Would rather have the recovery under Trump then anyone else.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I was thinking about the various ideas surrounding "collapse." It could be civil, it could be financial, or it could be a compilation of both.


----------



## Tango2X (Jul 7, 2016)

Yes, it's coming!
It may well be bigger than anyone expects.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Nah it will not suddenly collapse unless we have another co-occurring event. I read a pretty interesting article about two years ago that made a good case for the U.S. economy and country slowly going south over a period of years, sort of like Rome. Standard of living will continue to go down until it is horrible. The world can not afford the U.S. economy crashing as all others would follow. That is unless you have a co-occurring event like a civil war or large natural/man made disaster.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Well I believe in cycles, and in many cases cycles can be mitigated or slightly managed. I’ll give you a contrarian view to what I think many prepared people think about 08/9. That was supposed to be the big one, but the powers that be learned from the 20’s to flood the market with liquidity and cover the debts they had too so there was only a stock and real estate implosion. What comes next is a series of cycles that will include recessions but I don’t think any adult alive will see the next big one. IMHSO.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Denton said:


> Are we months away from being wiped out?


Yes and no.

Yes, the U.S. Federal Reserve Note is in a death spiral. Whether it takes 20 months or 20 years before the bottom falls out is a question for Las Vegas. But it IS going to happen. When it does happen, any security measured in U.S. Dollars is going to tank. Those of us that have worked hard and lived below our means so we could save a few bucks are going to be scalped.

But never underestimate the human ability to exponentially expand on a really BAD idea, and in this unique case, that may be our saving grace. 40 years ago, there was only 1 fiat currency in the world that meant anything, the U.S. Dollar. Then along came the Euro. It was just as fake and just as dumb as the Federal Reserve Note, but it did provide one positive thing: It provided a blueprint for how individuals could trade without involving the U.S. government.

Now we have dozens (probably hundreds) of options for trading without ANY government involvement - BitCoin and the dozens of similar "digital" currencies. Are they backed by anything? Hell no! They are just as fake as the Federal Reserve Notes in your pocket. But they do have one benefit over trading in greenbacks; they cannot be tracked and they cannot be taxed (yet). But people do still ascribe value to them.

This is going to be a very painful transition, but I do think it is good in the long run because anytime we can get the government OUT of a business transaction, that is a HUGE win for everybody concerned.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I am no financial wizard or money guru, but it seems to me, the clock is ticking. How much longer can they prop up a house of cards? If the socialist take power this will only hasten the collapse. Be prepared, something wicked this way comes.

Real Time US National Debt Clock | USA Debt Clock.com


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

*OVERTHROW IMMINENT! American Republic Under Withering Assault by Communist Coup Plotters*

This is an excellent analysis by *State of The Nation* on where we are and what must be done *immediately* to prevent the loss of our country.

Link


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The DNC wants a failed economy , they are trying their best to spook people and investors to drawing back spending and investment. Not hard to see that. With the power they have and the media working with them you can bet it is and will have an effect.
Watch out for the con men hyping gold, silver bit coin. Remember that is how they get rich .


----------



## CrackPot (Nov 11, 2014)

I'm not sure the "Big Collapse" is round the corner, but something sure is. I look back to 2008 when the banks needed a $700B bailout to keep liquidity in the system and prevent bank runs. The Fed has already loaned out $295B in just the past 2 months to prevent it again. This time it's going to be worse. Think trillions. Liquidity has dried up, derivatives are in the quadtrillions - US, consumer and business debt has exploded. It's a recipe for disaster. The fiat Dollar is doomed at this point - few other countries have any interest in buying it. Add on top of that negative interest rates and investment will tank. Sure, my home equity loan will go down, but who wants to accept -2% earnings on any savings? Pay a bank to hold my savings which they loan out at 10-20% interest. NOPE.

While economic collapse may happen slowly (look at the DOW from 1966 to 1982), the banks may go under quickly at this rate.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

How can America escape an implosion, and a reckoning? The dollar is worthless, and only propped up by credit. I don't know how things even go on sometimes.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I have some ideas but we would have to move this to the prophecy section....


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> I have some ideas but we would have to move this to the prophecy section....


Start a sister-thread.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I've been saying (generally) that the US will have completed the Fundamental Change that the government has been moving toward and OBOZo finally admitted, in 2 Generations. We are probably closer to a Generation and a Half by now and should certain things continue on the same path, I will not be surprised if that prediction moves up a few years.

But the problem will be, the younger generations will "KNOW NO BETTER" and through their ignorance and sheer numbers, the GREATEST REPUBLIC EVER WILL BE LOST.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Some here dislike gold and silver for prepping. Others love precious metals. I look at it this way. Stocks and bonds are subject to manipulation and in a crash you could lose most or all of your wealth. Money in the bank is subject to taxation, confiscation, or loss of value due to inflation. Land is a good prepper investment if your are young and healthy enough to work it, but also subject to confiscation. Cash on hand is subject to inflation. 

Now gold and silver tend to hold value independent of inflation. If you keep it hidden it can’t be confiscated or taxed. It’s easily transportable. It will always be great for barter even if illegal. So I wouldn’t advise investing everything into gold, but if you have your other prepping bases covered, I think it makes sense to have some stashed away. I can’t think of any other way to safeguard part of your nest egg that isn’t subject to government abuse.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

If the economy implodes in USA and China for example, we will have a wag the dog scenario WAR WAR and more WAR


----------



## CrackPot (Nov 11, 2014)

Chiefster23 said:


> Some here dislike gold and silver for prepping. Others love precious metals. I look at it this way. Stocks and bonds are subject to manipulation and in a crash you could lose most or all of your wealth. Money in the bank is subject to taxation, confiscation, or loss of value due to inflation. Land is a good prepper investment if your are young and healthy enough to work it, but also subject to confiscation. Cash on hand is subject to inflation.
> 
> Now gold and silver tend to hold value independent of inflation. If you keep it hidden it can't be confiscated or taxed. It's easily transportable. It will always be great for barter even if illegal. So I wouldn't advise investing everything into gold, but if you have your other prepping bases covered, I think it makes sense to have some stashed away. I can't think of any other way to safeguard part of your nest egg that isn't subject to government abuse.


I'll agree with you on silver. Once I had my year+ of food, energy, garden, transportation, weapons [all tragically lost in a boating accident], I considered barter items. I loaded up on the things that trade well in a Depression (or SHTF event) to allow us to get things we need or need to replace. I had split pretty much gold/silver but recently sold off the gold to load fully with silver. Yes, it is heavy and space-consuming, but the gold/silver ratio is WAY off. It's now in the 80's when it should be around 50. If gold runs up I epect silver to run up more than twice as much, maybe 4x a much percentage-wise. Another though was... what if there isn't a SHTF?

Silver has been greatly manipulated by JP Morgan Chase (JPMC) and Citibank by them accumulating millions of ounces and through derivatives. In 1918 Silver was $17/ounce. Now, 100 years later it's... yep, $17/ounce. Inflation alone should drive the price to $328/ounce (per BLS inflation calculator, which is overly-conservative). Now that JPMC is being investigated under RICO (racketeering) charges for silver manipulation, the manipulation may stop, or at least slow down.

So, prepping can also be prepping for non-disasters. Just preparing for the future. I loaded up on silver and look forward to the day that it hits hundreds/ounce.

If I live that long.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Banks are needing cash and aren't too proud to beg:
https://www.rt.com/business/472470-fed-repo-market-intervention/

Check out the Bank of America outage areas.
https://downdetector.com/status/bank-of-america/map/

There's another map out there that indicates areas that are likely to suffer worse than a banking outage and it looks very similar.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Yes. It is. We're doomed.


----------



## San (Oct 15, 2019)

Annie said:


> Yes. It is. We're doomed.


are you freaking kidding me. these people are so mental. it was funny for along time and now it's sorta infuriating.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

San said:


> are you freaking kidding me. these people are so mental. it was funny for along time and now it's sorta infuriating.


Do you care to elaborate? In what regard do you think I'm kidding you? What was funny that's now got you infuriated?


----------



## San (Oct 15, 2019)

Annie said:


> Do you care to elaborate? In what regard do you think I'm kidding you? What was funny that's now got you infuriated?


I was commenting on the picture but I took it out of the quote because it was huge and my post was right under yours. I'm sorry. I suppose that was confusing. I was saying, are you kidding me as in I'm shocked. I personally find someone frightened to check their mail because the mail has their old name on it to be infuriating. I find the entire trans thing to be so over the top. I hope that wasn't offensive or against forum rules.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

San said:


> I was commenting on the picture but I took it out of the quote because it was huge and my post was right under yours. I'm sorry. I suppose that was confusing. I was saying, are you kidding me as in I'm shocked. I personally find someone frightened to check their mail because the mail has their old name on it to be infuriating. I find the entire trans thing to be so over the top. I hope that wasn't offensive or against forum rules.


No, not at all. It's all good, just trying to understand. It is hard to believe how far this world has fallen and so quickly.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Here's another angle on the same concept... https://www.msn.com/en-us/money/mar...bout-the-next-recession/ar-BBWItba?li=BBnbfcL

Supposedly here, it's saying with the interest rates already so low that if we are in for another (De)Recession, there's nothing available for a stimulus to encourage spending & jumpstart a sluggish economy to keep us afloat.

Whether it's all fear mongering or not, I don't know and it's really hard to tell since there's too much focus on the President and not enough on the overall state of affairs. I just know that nagging feeling in the pit of my stomach life isn't as peachy as some would have us believe.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Here's another angle on the same concept... https://www.msn.com/en-us/money/mar...bout-the-next-recession/ar-BBWItba?li=BBnbfcL
> 
> Supposedly here, it's saying with the interest rates already so low that if we are in for another (De)Recession, there's nothing available for a stimulus to encourage spending & jumpstart a sluggish economy to keep us afloat.
> 
> Whether it's all fear mongering or not, I don't know and it's really hard to tell since there's too much focus on the President and not enough on the overall state of affairs. I just know that nagging feeling in the pit of my stomach life isn't as peachy as some would have us believe.


I read this article this morning and I thought he was merely stating the obvious. The debt is unsustainable. Is it the first domino to fall? Maybe. One thing is certain, all is not well in the state of Denmark, or the rest of the world for that matter. The Middle East, Israel, China, the fat kid in NK is making noise again, Russia. While we are distracted with this Trump nonsense, people are making moves.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Once again, if the media regurgitates the (R) word enough, it becomes a self fulfilling prophecy......


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Are we near "The Big Collapse"?

Probably. Or probably not. I do not care. For the last several years I have invested my money in buying down my cost of living. I moved very rural. I have my own water source, my own septic, the ability to produce about 70% of the food we eat without ever leaving our property. (It would not take much to push that to 100% in a pinch.) Instead of buying stocks and bonds, or even gold and silver, we invested in pasture land and fencing. Instead of wasting time on inane pastimes like golf or tennis, I invested my free time cutting firewood and honing my woodworking and metalworking skills.

The changes that Mrs Inor and I have made to our lifestyle over the last 3-4 years are paying a huge dividend now because the 2 of us can now live on less than $10,000 per year. And if there is a complete societal collapse (as in we no longer have property tax or car insurance), we can even live on less than that.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

rstanek said:


> Once again, if the media regurgitates the (R) word enough, it becomes a self fulfilling prophecy......


Maybe...&#8230;&#8230;..but the recovery under Obama was still sluggish even at the end of his term. Then Trump took over and everything did a 360. Jobs/unemployment, economy/spending, real estate, credit/bank loans, etc almost overnight everything changed so fast it would give anyone whiplash. There is no way that kind of turn around can make for a solid foundation to a real or lasting recovery......more like a cheap band-aid that doesn't want to stick.


----------

